# OBS not recognizing Blackmagic Device



## Frank Diskin (Nov 26, 2020)

I recently upgraded to Big Sur and cannot get my Blackmagic UltraStudio Mini Recorder to work in OBS. The option "Blackmagic Device" is available in the list of sources but but cannot be found under source properties. It just shows a check mark where my device should be listed. I am able to use the internal camera of the Mac as a video capture device but my Blackmagic won't work. Everything worked fine with Catalina so I'm wondering if this is a Big Sur issue. 


			https://obsproject.com/logs/GskxGkyTk4YJ41qY


----------



## anniekrevice (Nov 27, 2020)

Have you updated your BlackMagic drivers? They did a big sur update and it took a couple of reinstalls for me to get it to work again.


----------



## ddell34 (Nov 28, 2020)

I am running into the same issue. I have installed Blackmagic's 11.7 and 12.0 Beta drivers... no luck on getting any signal to my computer from my Blackmagic intensity shuttle thunderbolt. I've done the install and reinstall close to 5 times. Any leads would be great.


----------



## anniekrevice (Nov 29, 2020)

I contacted them, I think they need people to trouble shoot.

Sometimes giving the drivers permissions in Mac screws up but I swear I gave it permission everytime and it worked on like the 6th try,


----------



## onthe1 (Dec 6, 2020)

+1 on this thread. Had a major fail at a multi cam live stream yesterday. Plugging in my UltraStudio Recorder 3g froze OBS every time. Never got picture either.


----------



## devmtl (Dec 20, 2020)

Me I can't use 1080p anymore !?
Details: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/since-upgrade-to-v26-1-i-cant-use-1080p.135789/


----------



## YellowYield (Jun 8, 2021)

Hi guys, I'm not sure if this is the same issues I had at work but I finally got everything working on our Macs. We use video cameras, via an UltraStudio Mini Recorder, into converters, to the Mac to run live webinar training sessions. We had no issues until we updated to Big Sur 11.4 and then (weirdly only on one Mac) we couldn't share screen in Zoom (it was caught in an endless loop of asking for Screen Recording Permissions!). Nor was any device found in Desktop Video? Stress and head scratching and foul language ensued for a few days, numerous threads and forums and attempted solutions, but no success...until today!

I uninstalled, Desktop Video, Zoom, Teams, Skype, and Teamviewer (in case it was using the camera and interfering). I then restarted the Mac. Next step was to disconnect the Mini Recorder and reconnected it and made sure the power light was on. Then, I installed Desktop Video version 12.1 as soon as I opened it the device was finally found! Step one was complete. I then reinstalled Zoom and the camera option finally let me pick the Blackmagic device. However, Screen Sharing in Zoom still didn't work!!! I found a command to reset all the ScreenCapture settings in terminal (tccutil reset ScreenCapture). Then, opened Zoom again it asked for permissions so I went to preferences and manually added the Zoom app to Screen Recording and made sure it had permissions for camera, microphone, full disk access, and accessibility. Relaunched Zoom and boom, it worked! After reinstalling Teams and Skype and manually adding the Screen Recording permissions for each app, everything now works on Big Sur 11.4 and Desktop Video 12.1 and the latest versions of Zoom, Teams and Skype.

I'm not brave enough to say this solution will work for everyone. Depending on the Mac you use some systems might be different, but considering the problems and stress this caused I thought I'd share the situation and solution in case it helps at least one person.


----------

